# How Long Will it Take (read for full question)?



## DemonDragonJ (May 13, 2021)

I have previously spoken of how I wish to permanently eliminate all fat and hair from my body, but the procedures for doing that are still terribly expensive. However, I know that science and technology are always advancing, and, if scientists have helped people land on the moon and are now approaching ever closer to mastering nuclear fusion, then altering the human body should not be as difficult as that, in comparison.

Therefore, I wonder; how long will it take before removing unwanted body fat and body hair is as easy and as inexpensive as brushing one’s teeth or trimming one’s nails? What does everyone else say about this?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Yamato (May 14, 2021)

I'd still sayxercise daily and eat healthy. The least expensive way but of course, it'll take some time with keeping it up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Djomla (May 14, 2021)

You really are one of a kind.

Reactions: Agree 11 | Funny 4


----------



## David (May 14, 2021)

dozens of times longer than it would take to eat good, lift heavy and get swole

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blk (May 14, 2021)

Won't happen in your lifetime if it even happens at all.

So hop on in the treadmill and start running

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Voyeur (May 14, 2021)

At that point you're talking about gene editing and shit(which is currently unethical); that is why human cloning is banned everywhere). Everyone's body is different and your body can't survive without fat. Protein poisoning.


----------



## Gin (May 14, 2021)

eat less carbs, go to the gym more?
laser hair removal?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2021)

losing body fat isn't difficult

it's not even necessarily about eating healthier 

literally all you have to do is eat less or exercise more

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (May 14, 2021)

like, you claim to be hard working but won't attend a gym and watch your diet which is what any normal person does to keep in good shape

just do it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2021)

also, eliminating all fat from your body is stupid

you would literally die because fat is required for hormone regulation, generating body temperature, protecting vital organs and nutrient synthesis, lol...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 14, 2021)

but to be fair, having 0 body fat would probably help you with removing your body hair 

at that level of hormonal imbalance and absolute inability to conduct nutrient synthesis, your hair would quickly begin falling out

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Jim (May 14, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> but to be fair, having 0 body fat would probably help you with removing your body hair
> 
> at that level of hormonal imbalance and absolute inability to conduct nutrient synthesis, your hair would quickly begin falling out


that's some mad phat insight yo!
j/k

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 15, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> However, I know that science and technology are always advancing, and, if scientists have helped people land on the moon and are now approaching ever closer to mastering nuclear fusion, then altering the human body should not be as difficult as that, in comparison.


What are you basing this supposition on? Landing on the moon and nuclear fusion have nothing to do with biology (well I suppose keeping people alive in space has some basic biological elements to it).


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 15, 2021)

Jim said:


> that's some mad phat insight yo!
> j/k


thanks brah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Nep (May 15, 2021)

Laser hair removal is not THAT expensive.

3k is nothing to laugh off for most people but it's more than doable to save that up, not to mention 3k would be like for full body removal.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 15, 2021)

my understanding is that laser hair removal is still "only" at like 95% removal after you complete all the procedures which depending on how alien ddj wants to look might not be enough for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (May 15, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> my understanding is that laser hair removal is still "only" at like 95% removal after you complete all the procedures which depending on how alien ddj wants to look might not be enough for him



It's technically a reduction in hair rather than permanent hair removal. This is assuming he has dark hair. 

ddj would probably find the pain inconvenient so he'd stop after the first one.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mider T (May 15, 2021)

Gin said:


> like, you claim to be hard working but won't attend a gym and watch your diet which is what any normal person does to keep in good shape
> 
> just do it





Xelioszzapporro said:


> Stalking and starring is one of the Top 3 things in life that brings me an unreal amount of satisfaction
> It's really nice when you observe a living being silently for hours and even if they ask you something you can keep on staring in the eyes without saying a single word

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Yamato said:


> I'd still sayxercise daily and eat healthy. The least expensive way but of course, it'll take some time with keeping it up.





Gin said:


> eat less carbs, go to the gym more?
> laser hair removal?





Atlantic Storm said:


> losing body fat isn't difficult
> 
> it's not even necessarily about eating healthier
> 
> literally all you have to do is eat less or exercise more



I _do_ exercise and limit my calorie intake, but, I have a 40-hour-per week job that is nowhere close to where I live, so my commute consumes time that I could be using to spend at the gym; if I could work from home, or even leave work one hour earlier than when I currently do, I would have much more time for exercising.

Also, if someone had cancer cells growing in their body, would you tell them to simply exercise more frequently and eat fewer calories? No, I imagine that you would want that person to seek treatment, so it is the same with fat cells; it may not be as severe a situation, but it is a similar idea.



Voyeur said:


> At that point you're talking about gene editing and shit(which is currently unethical); that is why human cloning is banned everywhere). Everyone's body is different and your body can't survive without fat. Protein poisoning.





Atlantic Storm said:


> also, eliminating all fat from your body is stupid
> 
> you would literally die because fat is required for hormone regulation, generating body temperature, protecting vital organs and nutrient synthesis, lol...



I do not wish to eliminate _all_ fat from my body, just enough to reduce my waistline.

Did you know that, after puberty, the human body does not add any new fat cells? The number of fats cells remains the same, they simply expand or shrink, so, any fat cells that are removed after puberty will not return.

Research has proven that some fat cells simply will not shrink on their own, so external ainterventuion is required; why does no one here seem to understand that?



Nighty the Mighty said:


> What are you basing this supposition on? Landing on the moon and nuclear fusion have nothing to do with biology (well I suppose keeping people alive in space has some basic biological elements to it).



No, I imagine that those are far more complicated than is biology.



Natty said:


> It's technically a reduction in hair rather than permanent hair removal. This is assuming he has dark hair.
> 
> ddj would probably find the pain inconvenient so he'd stop after the first one.



My head hair is sandy blonde (although it was a bright blonde when I was younger), but the hair on my body and face is dark, and I have fair skin, so I am an ideal candidate for laser hair removal.

I was not aware that there was any pain; all accounts that I have read describe it as a mild tingling sensation or a very brief pinprick.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Also, if someone had cancer cells growing in their body, would you tell them to simply exercise more frequently and eat fewer calories? No, I imagine that you would want that person to seek treatment, so it is the same with fat cells; it may not be as severe a situation, but it is a similar idea.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have previously spoken of how I wish to permanently eliminate all fat and hair from my body, but the procedures for doing that are still terribly expensive. However, I know that science and technology are always advancing, and, if scientists have helped people land on the moon and are now approaching ever closer to mastering nuclear fusion, then altering the human body should not be as difficult as that, in comparison.
> 
> Therefore, I wonder; how long will it take before removing unwanted body fat and body hair is as easy and as inexpensive as brushing one’s teeth or trimming one’s nails? What does everyone else say about this?


scientist out here working on some real shit they aint worried bout you getting a tummy tucc.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, I imagine that those are far more complicated than is biology.


Not at all. We as humanity have researched the human body far longer than our attempts at nuclear fusion or landing on the moon. We have successfully landed on the moon and used nuclear fusion. In biology, you may be surprised to learn that there are still aspects of a basic cell that still elude us. For example, there are many proteins that can travel through the cell membrane without the use of carrier proteins. What makes this strange is that if we were to replicate this same process with these same or similar chemicals in a lab, the protein would simply stay stuck within the phospholipid bilayer. Another example is spindle fibers. We simply say they do what they do, but exact details as to why and how they do it are simply glossed over.

Basically, when it comes to biology, we're simply looking at a finished product and know it works and we can see things it does. In landing on the moon and perform nuclear fusion, we figured out how to do things and did them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> scientist out here working on some real shit they aint worried bout you getting a tummy tucc.



The physical health of the human body is of supreme importance, so it definitely is something on which scientists are focusing.


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

the problem with weight will most likely be solved through gene editing rather than through fixing already living humans.


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> The physical health of the human body is of supreme importance, so it definitely is something on which scientists are focusing.


scientist out here paying more attention to curing disease not getting your waistline tight or hairless.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Jim said:


> the problem with weight will most likely be solved through gene editing rather than through fixing already living humans.



Yes, I look forward to that day; if scientists can alter the human body so that it retains no fat and grows no body hair, that would be wonderful.



UtahCrip said:


> scientist out here paying more attention to curing disease not getting your waistline tight or hairless.



Are youa ware that excessive body fat can cause severe health problems?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

having a little bit of fat around your waistline isn’t going to cause you health problems

nor is it impossible - or that difficult - to remove as long as you are in a caloric deficit

it’s as simple as that

you’re just lazy and unwilling to put in more effort, so you’re trying to justify looking for shortcuts with dumb arguments like equivocating losing your love handles with the terminating cancer cells

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> you’re just lazy and unwilling to put in more effort, so you’re trying to justify looking for shortcuts with dumb arguments like equivocating losing your love handles with the terminating cancer cells



I am not lazy; did you not read my post that my lengthy commute consumes time that I could spend exercising?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not lazy; did you not read my post that my lengthy commute consumes time that I could spend exercising?


you can make more time to exercise if you shave time off from other activities

besides that, the most crucial part of this is just your diet and making sure you’re eating less calories

this doesn’t necessarily mean eat healthier (plenty of clean foods are calorie dense), by the way


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> you can make more time to exercise if you shave time off from other activities



I am sorry, but my other activities are too important for me to take away time from them; if anything should be reduced, it should be work, because work is by far the greatest source of stress in my life.



Atlantic Storm said:


> besides that, the most crucial part of this is just your diet and making sure you’re eating less calories
> 
> this doesn’t necessarily mean eat healthier (plenty of clean foods are calorie dense), by the way



I am not constantly binge eating, and I make an effort to limit the amount of carbohydrates that I consume, per day.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

none of that means you’re eating at a caloric deficit

not binge eating can still put you in a surplus, or just maintenance, if your meals are still big enough

and removing carbs also doesn’t guarantee you’re consuming less calories overall


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sorry, but my other activities are too important for me to take away time from them; if anything should be reduced, it should be work, because work is by far the greatest source of stress in my life.


I thought you said the greatest source was you not being able to get a relationship? You also said you spend a great deal of time on that.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> none of that means you’re eating at a caloric deficit
> 
> not binge eating can still put you in a surplus, or just maintenance, if your meals are still big enough
> 
> and removing carbs also doesn’t guarantee you’re consuming less calories overall



I will not starve myself, because I know that that is not the proper solution.



Jim said:


> I thought you said the greatest source was you not being able to get a relationship? You also said you spend a great deal of time on that.



The difference is that I wish to have a serious relationship, whereas I work only because I need to do so, and I really hope that advancing science very soon reduces the number of hours per week that a person needs to work.

Only one user here has actually answered my question, except that it was not a proper answer, so could we please stop dodging it and actually answer it?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Also, @Atlantic Storm , I exercise for ten to fifteen minutes every night, before going to sleep; I do not know if it helps, but it certainly cannot cause any harm.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

no-one is saying starve yourself

i am saying you need to be in a caloric deficit to lose weight and, therefore, fat

this can be accomplished by either exercising more, eating less, or some combination of the two

the easiest way to do this is to eat less and, in your case, i doubt you’d need a deficit of more than 300 calories to start seeing results

again, you’re just lazy and making excuses up for yourself


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> no-one is saying starve yourself
> 
> i am saying you need to be in a caloric deficit to lose weight and, therefore, fat
> 
> ...



I really hope that you are not suggesting that I actually count the calories of each meal that I eat, because I have never needed to do that, before, but eating less is not a major problem, for me, since I am not constantly eating, every day, so I do not imagine that that would be terribly difficult for me to do.

This is ridiculous; every time that I mention that I wish to use _*science*_ to lose weight, everyone here keeps attempting to convince me to continue to use outdated methods for weight loss. This is the equivalent of people who doubt the efficacy of vaccines; I am attempting to move forward and support scientific progress, so why must everyone here continue to condescend my ambitions?

Reactions: Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

I’m out of here. Shouldn’t have bothered responding to you.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I’m out of here. Shouldn’t have bothered responding to you.



I said that I can reduce how much I eat, but finding more time to exercise is very difficult, because there are some days where I am so stressed out from work that I simply wish to return home immediately, to relax; is that not understandable?

Now, will someone here please actually answer the question that I asked in my first post in this thread?


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I’m out of here. Shouldn’t have bothered responding to you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UtahCrip (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I’m out of here. Shouldn’t have bothered responding to you.


this the proper attitude to have responding to this. my man cant be bothered to eat right and exercise and hoping scientist will stop working on nuclear fission to help him get a beach body.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is ridiculous; every time that I mention that I wish to use _*science*_ to lose weight, everyone here keeps attempting to convince me to continue to use outdated methods for weight loss.


where do you think the idea of having a 300 calorie deficit came from btw? Where did "calories" even come from to begin with? How was every muscle group discovered in exercise?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

UtahCrip said:


> this the proper attitude to have responding to this. my man cant be bothered to eat right and exercise and hoping scientist will stop working on nuclear fission to help him get a beach body.



Have you not been reading my posts? I consume more protein than carbohydrates every day and I do exercise several days, per week, but my job is cutting into time that I could be using for leisurely pursuits, and I cannot resign from my job, because I need it, to support myself.



Jim said:


> where do you think the idea of having a 300 calorie deficit came from btw? Where did "calories" even come from to begin with? How was every muscle group discovered in exercise?



Do you not understand that I cannot simply do whatever I wish to do, because I have responsibilities and oblgiations? If I could go to the gym to exercise, every day of  the week, I would do so, but I cannot do that. Do you have any responsibilities or obligations?


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Do you not understand that I cannot simply do whatever I wish to do, because I have responsibilities and oblgiations? If I could go to the gym to exercise, every day of the week, I would do so, but I cannot do that. Do you have any responsibilities or obligations?


I asked why you think diet and exercise were not science, not why you couldn't do them.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 16, 2021)

Jim said:


> I asked why you think diet and exercise were not science, not why you couldn't do them.



I never said that, I simply am frustrated that some users here are being luddites about fat reduction.


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I never said that, I simply am frustrated that some users here are being luddites about fat reduction.


In response to them asking you to diet and exercise you said you wished to use science. It wasn't explicitly saying that diet an exercise isn't science, but it's clearly implicit


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

*CARBS DON’T MAKE YOU FAT!!!*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (May 16, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> *CARBS DON’T MAKE YOU FAT!!!*


You getting so mad makes me happy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 16, 2021)

Mider T said:


> You getting so mad makes me happy.


What do you mean? I’m just normal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MO (May 17, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> no-one is saying starve yourself
> 
> i am saying you need to be in a caloric deficit to lose weight and, therefore, fat
> 
> ...


so is fasting the way? I'm kinda trying to lose weight too tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I said that I can reduce how much I eat, but finding more time to exercise is very difficult, because there are some days where I am so stressed out from work that I simply wish to return home immediately, to relax; is that not understandable?
> 
> Now, will someone here please actually answer the question that I asked in my first post in this thread?


holy shit you're an asshole lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2021)

MO said:


> so is fasting the way? I'm kinda trying to lose weight too tbh.



The effectiveness of weight-loss strategies is always going to be dependent on a person's willingness to commit, so I'm reluctant to call any one type of diet _the_ way. 

Fasting is definitely a useful tool, though. One, because it limits your caloric window by reducing the total time you have available to eat. For example, you'll typically give yourself an eight-hour eating window if you're intermittent fasting. Obviously, different people will have different appetites and stomach capacity, but it's going to be much harder for you to reach a surplus in just eight hours compared to if you did a regular day of eating—particularly if you're going for high volume, low-calorie foods. 

Second, you get to have bigger and more satisfying meals because you have a more limited amount of time to eat. Say your maintenance is 2500 and you're cutting on 2200, that means you can have two 1100 calorie meals. Although this means you'll be hungry between morning and afternoon, a 1100 calorie meal is going to be a lot more satiating than a 550 or 733 calorie one (if you have a full day of eating with higher frequency of meals), and will therefore reduce your temptation to binge.

There's some other stuff as well, like how intermittent fasting improves fat mobilisation (the usage of fat stores for energy instead of glucose when you fast to the point where glycogen stores become depleted), increases insulin sensitivity, and so on. But for weight loss specifically, it all just comes down to calories in vs. calories out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MO (May 17, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> The effectiveness of weight-loss strategies is always going to be dependent on a person's willingness to commit, so I'm reluctant to call any one type of diet _the_ way.
> 
> Fasting is definitely a useful tool, though. One, because it limits your caloric window by reducing the total time you have available to eat. For example, you'll typically give yourself an eight-hour eating window if you're intermittent fasting. Obviously, different people will have different appetites and stomach capacity, but it's going to be much harder for you to reach a surplus in just eight hours compared to if you did a regular day of eating—particularly if you're going for high volume, low-calorie foods.
> 
> ...


what are some high volume low-calorie food?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2021)

MO said:


> what are some high volume low-calorie food?


Not an exhaustive list, but good choices are:

- Vegetables (low in calories, healthy, and a great way to bulk up your meal with extra volume)*
- Oats (low in calories and high in both protein and fiber, which will satiate you faster and keep you full for longer)
- Greek yogurt (low in calories per serving with decent protein content)
- Berries (low in calories, but high fiber content can be useful for reducing your hunger)
- Eggs (low in calories and high in protein, so it will keep you relatively satiated despite the lack of volume)
- Popcorn (low in calories and extremely high in fibre, so it's probably the best item on the list in terms of satiation)*2

* Potatoes are included in this
*2 Depends on the type of popcorn you get

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Natty (May 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not aware that there was any pain; all accounts that I have read describe it as a mild tingling sensation or a very brief pinprick.



When the hair is closer to the bone or where the skin is thinner, it'll hurt much more. Some spots it feels like turning on a bic lighter for five minutes, then pressing it to your skin for a second.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (May 17, 2021)

Early morning runs before work after dinner.


----------



## blk (May 17, 2021)

Technically there are compounds like DNP that accelerate fat loss but are also extremely dangerous.

Or steroids, they don't specifically improve fat loss but improve muscle retention & growth so your body composition in general will improve & appear to have less fat (at the very least you will have less % of fat).

Don't know much about surgical fat removal but i assume the problem with it is that they will take out only some part of fat, thus making you "disproportionate" in terms of fat distribution.
It's probably only used for very obese people and i imagine it has risks of its own.


So there are already ways to artificially remove/speed up fat loss but they have side effects.

And i don't think this will ever change short of genetically modifying human metabolism.


----------



## blk (May 17, 2021)

Also imagine thinking that exercising 10/15 minutes a day & not counting calories (as someone inexperienced with dieting) is enough

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

My man said exercise is outdated. Tuhrass

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 17, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, I imagine that those are far more complicated than is biology.


You imagine incorrectly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 17, 2021)

if you stopped paying for your grandmother's mortgage you could afford liposuction

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 17, 2021)

Just do a push up every time you use a comma.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> Just do a push up every time you use a comma.


You want DDJ to cripple himself?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 17, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You want DDJ to cripple himself?

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 17, 2021)

Getting into the hairless part, with your new (unbalanced) bod from all those push ups, you've got to be mindful how a hairless form would look in reality. Take your newly chiselled self as so:



And then the same version bald:

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

Being completely hairless is a creepy look. Or it would make you look ill.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 17, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Being completely hairless is a creepy look. Or it would make you look ill.


how dare you disrespect the ganges river dolphin this way

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> how dare you disrespect the ganges river dolphin this way


I imagine DDJ is just as good a swimmer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> I imagine DDJ is just as good a swimmer.


Don’t forget he has the balance of a mountain goat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Don’t forget he has the balance of a mountain goat.


My man combining the best of all beasts.

It's a shame using any of that would be considered exercise. Simply old fashioned.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Valgrind (May 17, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> My man combining the best of all beasts.
> 
> It's a shame using any of that would be considered exercise. Simply old fashioned.


what an utter travesty to see this triumph of surf and turf squandered in a fat-loss belt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> what an utter travesty to see this triumph of surf and turf squandered in a fat-loss belt


It's a celebrarion of science. Hopefully we can all look like hairless thin aliens one day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ  hey man I was told I had amazing balance today. Let's have a balance off. Bengal tiger vs Hairless Mountain goat.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

Also man you like karate go back. That must burn some cals


----------



## Valgrind (May 17, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> @DemonDragonJ  hey man I was told I had amazing balance today. Let's have a balance off. Bengal tiger vs Hairless Mountain goat.





Delta Shell said:


> Also man you like karate go back. That must burn some cals


you're gonna be an amazing PT

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 17, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> you're gonna be an amazing PT


 thank you thank you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2021)

Dude ur so weird. I say that as a somewhat weird person.

Try keto diet. Ive lost weight stopped following the diet strictly and the weight has stayed off. Just diet and exercise. Do exercise that covers ur target area everyday. Those are no brainers.


Stop looking for shortcuts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Big Bob (May 18, 2021)

A sharp ace will fit your needs.


----------



## Worm Juice (May 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Dude ur so weird. I say that as a somewhat weird person.
> 
> Try keto diet. Ive lost weight stopped following the diet strictly and the weight has stayed off. Just diet and exercise. Do exercise that covers ur target area everyday. Those are no brainers.
> 
> ...


Keto is a shortcut.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2021)

Keto isn't really a shortcut. It's just another dieting tool.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Keto isn't really a shortcut. It's just another dieting tool.


t. ketosalesman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 18, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> t. ketosalesman


pasta in shambles


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> pasta in shambles


pasta is a carbonarasalesman


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Keto isn't really a shortcut. It's just another dieting tool.


It's better to make people think that keto is a shortcut rather than actual dangerous cheap shortcuts


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2021)

Worm Juice said:


> Keto is a shortcut.


Limiting a vast amount of foods I can eat is a shortcut? 

Lol


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2021)

it does sound like ddj just wants to be a roswell grey

skinny? check
hairless? check
big mensa brain? check
fuck with animals for fun? check

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2021)

Gin said:


> fuck with animals for fun? check

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (May 18, 2021)

oops

fuck with non-human animals* for fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 18, 2021)

something about that is even worse


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not lazy; did you not read my post that my lengthy commute consumes time that I could spend exercising?


Get a place closer to work. Or just find the time. You have time to make numerous threads and replies. You have time to workout.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 18, 2021)

The reason a lot of nerds are out of shape (other than genetic conditions) is that both their jobs and hobbies tend to be sedentary. It's sometimes not so easy to simply change your job but you can make small changes at work that really add up. Long commutes are unavidaoble but adding in a work out or even a 30 min walk at lunch is a good way to get steps in. Also adding in more steps during work. Standing at your desk, getting up every hour (or as much as realistically possible) definitely works for me (on top of workouts).

As for hobbies, it's understandable to  enjoy Magic and manga and other hobbies that your prioritise your time with but try to add in some more active ones as well. You shouldn't drop things you love but just substitute a few hours of it a week for something active.

I remember you used to dance and do karate so just change the balance slightly in favour of those.

Weight gain isn't the only danger of a sedentary lifestyle. It should be an active priority of yours to limit sedentary time as much as possible. Some say sitting is the new smoking. I'm not sure how much I believe that but you get the idea.

If your nutrition stays the same and you're currently maintaining, the extra movement will add up. Tightening up your nurtrion on top of that will help more of course.

Again it's not overnight and I know you're impatient but if you'd done it for the last few months you'd have noticed a difference by now. It beats waiting for science to catch up and it's easy to implement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 18, 2021)

As easy as downloading Skype though so I dunno

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Worm Juice (May 18, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Limiting a vast amount of foods I can eat is a shortcut?
> 
> Lol


It’s not easy. I couldn’t do it. Below 100 grams of carbs already feels like dying. It’s still tricking your body in a way, so a shortcut. Just as intermittent fasting is, which is my holy grail. The only straight forward not shortcut/tricking the body way are healthy balanced meals combined with exercise.


----------



## Magic (May 18, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Being completely hairless is a creepy look. Or it would make you look ill.


Alien kun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 18, 2021)

blk said:


> Also imagine thinking that exercising 10/15 minutes a day & not counting calories (as someone inexperienced with dieting) is enough



I do also exercise at a gym for 60 to 90 minutes several days per week; the ten to fifteen minutes of exercise are merely a supplement.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Not an exhaustive list, but good choices are:
> 
> - Vegetables (low in calories, healthy, and a great way to bulk up your meal with extra volume)*
> - Oats (low in calories and high in both protein and fiber, which will satiate you faster and keep you full for longer)
> ...



That is very good, because, apart from eggs, I eat nearly all of those foods. My favorite vegetables are spinach, kale, and broccoli, but I will also eat corn, carrots, and asparagus, on occasion, as well. Do the oats need to be raw oats, or will packaged oatmeal qualify, also? I am very fond of berries, even the fruits that have the word "berry" in their name, but are not true berries. I prefer white cheddar popcorn over buttered popcorn, but I make an effort to limit my consumption of popcorn and chips.



Parallax said:


> holy shit you're an asshole lmao



Why do you believe that?



Natty said:


> When the hair is closer to the bone or where the skin is thinner, it'll hurt much more. Some spots it feels like turning on a bic lighter for five minutes, then pressing it to your skin for a second.



I am glad to know that, but, thankfully, none of the hair that I wish to remove is close to my bones.



Delta Shell said:


> My man said exercise is outdated. Tuhrass



That is not what I said; I said that exercise alone is not sufficient for some people.



Valgrind said:


> if you stopped paying for your grandmother's mortgage you could afford liposuction



I am not paying for my grandmother's mortgage, because she finished repaying it, decades ago; I am paying for my parents' mortgage, but they are also contributing to it.



Shroomsday said:


> Getting into the hairless part, with your new (unbalanced) bod from all those push ups, you've got to be mindful how a hairless form would look in reality. Take your newly chiselled self as so:
> 
> 
> 
> And then the same version bald:





Delta Shell said:


> Being completely hairless is a creepy look. Or it would make you look ill.



I shall keep my head hair, because I am very fond of my head hair; it is all other hair that I wish to banish from my body.



Delta Shell said:


> I imagine DDJ is just as good a swimmer.



Actually, yes, when we had a swimming pool, I would swim in it, nearly every day, and I was a very adept swimmer; I miss swimming, very much, so I plan to go to a beach, at some point, soon, after I have received the second dose of the Covid-19 vaccine.



Delta Shell said:


> Also man you like karate go back. That must burn some cals



I very much wish to do so, but my gym membership is only $10.00 per month, whereas _karate_ was much more expensive, than that, and I currently am attempting to save money for my own house.



Delta Shell said:


> The reason a lot of nerds are out of shape (other than genetic conditions) is that both their jobs and hobbies tend to be sedentary. It's sometimes not so easy to simply change your job but you can make small changes at work that really add up. Long commutes are unavidaoble but adding in a work out or even a 30 min walk at lunch is a good way to get steps in. Also adding in more steps during work. Standing at your desk, getting up every hour (or as much as realistically possible) definitely works for me (on top of workouts).
> 
> As for hobbies, it's understandable to  enjoy Magic and manga and other hobbies that your prioritise your time with but try to add in some more active ones as well. You shouldn't drop things you love but just substitute a few hours of it a week for something active.
> 
> ...



I am fully aware that being sedentary is detrimental to a person's health, so I do stand up and walk around my office every half-hour, plus, I use the staircases instead of the elevator (and my desk is on the fifth floor of my building), and I also am very fond of walking on hiking trails, so I attempt to walk on them, whenever I am able to do so. My brother and I climbed Mount Washington in 2016, Mount Monadnock last year, and we are planning to climb Mount Adams, later, this year, so I do like to remain physically active.

As for dancing, I will need to ask if the studio is yet having group lessons in the studio, since the entire reason for which I stopped taking lessons was because the owner of the studio did not know when such lessons would resume.



RemChu said:


> Get a place closer to work. Or just find the time. You have time to make numerous threads and replies. You have time to workout.



I actually was working very close to where I live, but my company transferred me, since they needed more people closer to Boston, but I do not plan to work there for the next thirty years of my life, so, eventually, I plan to return to working close to where I live.

I appreciate all the responses that this thread has received, but no one here had given a concrete estimate of when science will make fat reduction easy, which is the specific question that I asked.

@Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

Seems like you're doing some active stuff as well. Hopefully dancing opens up for you soon and maybe you can meet a nice lady there.

Will you keep your eyebrows and eyelashes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sunrider (May 19, 2021)

To my knowledge the closest available option for permanent hair removal is electrolysis, and the treatments . For your entire body, that's going to be... a lot. Waxing is less expensive, but usually requires 3-6 month intervals, and the hair typically regrows a little softer each time. 

Assuming you're trying to drop to the minimum safe body fat levels (because trying to remove _all_ body fat is foolish and might be impossible), the best, most consistent bet is management of your diet and regular, strenuous exercise. If you're looking for a workout that pays, I suggest applying as an unloader at your local FedEx or UPS. Back-breaking labor for a relative pittance... but perhaps the fittest I'd ever been. 

But beware, to reach the kind of body fat goals you're talking about, you'll have to cut out just about every food you might enjoy.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

I think the bodyfat goal DDJ is actually trying to go for is around 10%, which is around the point where most people have very visible abs regardless of genetic differences in body fat distribution and very much above the minimum safe level for baseline hormonal regulation and nutrient synthesis. Any lower than that and you start entering dick-skin lean levels and I don't think that's the kind of look he wants.

Based on everything he's said in the past, he's probably floating around the 13-15% region where he isn't carrying a lot of fat, but has some stored around his waist and lower abdominals and lacks clearly defined abs. DDJ could probably get to that goal in about a month—two at most—with just a 500 calorie deficit and not really suffer much.

But I guess learning more about nutrition and developing discipline and healthier lifestyle habits are outdated in this modern world. Why bother improving your life and learning with a relatively unobtrusive dietary change in a month or two when you could wait for years and years until you can throw money at a hypothetical magic laser that can just obliterate your fat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I think the bodyfat goal DDJ is actually trying to go for is around 10%, which is around the point where most people have very visible abs regardless of genetic differences in body fat distribution and very much above the minimum safe level for baseline hormonal regulation and nutrient synthesis. Any lower than that and you start dick-skin lean levels and I don't think that's the kind of look he wants.
> 
> Based on everything he's said in the past, he's probably floating around the 13-15% region where he isn't carrying a lot of fat, but has some stored around his waist and lower abdominals and lacks clearly defined abs. DDJ could probably get to that goal in about a month—two at most—with just a 500 calorie deficit and not really suffer much.
> 
> But I guess learning more about nutrition and developing discipline and healthier lifestyle habits are outdated in this modern world. Why bother improving your life and learning with a relatively unobtrusive dietary change in a month or two when you could wait for years and years until you can throw money at a hypothetical magic laser that can just obliterate your fat?


if @DemonDragonJ stops paying so much for his parents' mortgage he could afford liposuction

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ when you get your own place you should charge your parents an entrance fee to visit your house

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> if @DemonDragonJ stops paying so much for his parents' mortgage he could afford liposuction


reading this thread is a liposuction on my will to live

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

Maybe you should get Ab and pec implants DDJ . Science has already given us the solution.

Grab a bit of synthol too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> Maybe you should get Ab and pec implants DDJ . Science has already given us the solution.
> 
> Grab a bit of synthol too.


no need, bruv

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> reading this thread is a liposuction on my will to live


be careful bro, you stop growing new will to live cells after puberty, you can't afford to lose the ones you have

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> be careful bro, you stop growing new will to live cells after puberty, you can't afford to lose the ones you have



@Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> no need, bruv

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


>


They say science isn't sexy.

To them, I say this: @Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> They say science isn't sexy.
> 
> To them, I say this: @Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.


but how well-versed is @Island in sex, a discipline which is of the utmost interest to the seeker?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2021)

I think island is taking a vacation on an island away from this thread
j/k

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> but how well-versed is @Island in sex, a discipline which is of the utmost interest to the seeker?


That's a good question.

@Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

He must be currently conducting research. We all eagerly await his well versed input.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Delta Shell said:


> He must be currently conducting research. We all eagerly await his well versed input.


Is he?

@Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

And rational input.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Island (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> They say science isn't sexy.
> 
> To them, I say this: @Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.





Atlantic Storm said:


> @Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.





Atlantic Storm said:


> They say science isn't sexy.
> 
> To them, I say this: @Island, I would greatly appreciate you feedback on this subject, since you seem to be well-versed in science and usually are very rational.


this thread made me stop growing brain cells

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Island said:


> this thread made me stop growing brain cells


your brain is a muscle the size of your fist


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Island said:


> this thread made me stop growing brain cells


You can't grow brain cells after puberty.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

idk how scientifically accurate that is tbf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (May 19, 2021)

Lol, does each ping show up separately if they're in the same thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> You can't grow brain cells after puberty.


i mean real talk brain cells grow extremely slowly

probably only second to heart cells, which don't grow at all

that's why brain cancers are rarer than other somatic cancers, and heart cancers are also astoundingly rare outside of other cancers metastatising

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Island (May 19, 2021)

Jim said:


> Lol, does each ping show up separately if they're in the same thread?


yes

i tell you this from firsthand experience

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Jim said:


> Lol, does each ping show up separately if they're in the same thread?


each ying shows up separately if they're in the same thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> probably only second to heart cells, which don't grow at all


this is deep

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i mean real talk brain cells grow extremely slowly
> 
> probably only second to heart cells, which don't grow at all
> 
> that's why brain cancers are rarer than other somatic cancers, and heart cancers are also astoundingly rare outside of other cancers metastatising


I see @Island isn't the only user here who appears to be well-versed in science and is usually very rational.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Island said:


> this is deep


probably not the best thing to post in the relationship advice thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Island (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> probably not the best thing to post in the relationship advice thread


this isn't the relationship advice thread 

this is some random DDJ thread that you guys turned into shitpost central

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Island said:


> this isn't the relationship advice thread
> 
> this is some random DDJ thread that you guys turned into shitpost central


it's our Quirk


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 19, 2021)

Island said:


> this isn't the relationship advice thread
> 
> this is some random DDJ thread that you guys turned into shitpost central


in my defence, i tried being genuinely instructive at the beginning and recently made a post to give ddj a rough guideline on how long it would take him to reach his body goal


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> in my defence, i tried being genuinely instructive at the beginning and recently made a post to give ddj a rough guideline on how long it would take him to reach his body goal


why the fuck would you do that when he said specifically he's interested in a cheap, quick, and pain-free method

your advice basically amounts to shitposting given his request

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Karma (May 19, 2021)

DDJ unironically sounds like the type of person to get ab implants


----------



## Valgrind (May 19, 2021)

Karma said:


> DDJ unironically sounds like the type of person to get ab implants


i did suggest ab implants to him a while back but he ignored me

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Delta Shell (May 19, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> i did suggest ab implants to him a while back but he ignored me


He always ignores the best advice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 19, 2021)

Karma said:


> DDJ unironically sounds like the type of person to get ab implants


How do you ironically get implants?

"Heh, just spent thousands of dollars of surgery, not like I really wanted them though.  It was just a gag!"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 21, 2021)

Valgrind said:


> why the fuck would you do that when he said specifically he's interested in a cheap, quick, and pain-free method
> 
> your advice basically amounts to shitposting given his request


because his specific request makes me sad

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Natty (May 21, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Does everyone here realize that this thread has now grown to five pages, and not one user here has actually answered my question? If you do not have the knowledge to make an estimate, please say so, and spare us any further torment.



You'd be hardpressed to find anyone on this forum that is able to make an actual estimate. Your guess is as good as anyone elses. I can't think of anyone on the cutting edge of cosmetic surgery.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2021)

someone is secretly creating a symbiote that can improve the body functions of fully grown adult humans.
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

Natty said:


> You'd be hardpressed to find anyone on this forum that is able to make an actual estimate. Your guess is as good as anyone elses. I can't think of anyone on the cutting edge of cosmetic surgery.



This is the type of feedback that I was seeking; imagine all the time and bandwidth that could have been saved if someone had said this, at the beginning of the conversation.



Jim said:


> someone is secretly creating a symbiote that can improve the body functions of fully grown adult humans.



From what I have read about the symbiotes in Marvel comics, they dislike any imperfections within their hosts, but, if they have no choice but to bond with an imperfect host, they alter the body of the host to suit their convenience, so I imagine that they would consume fat cells for raw nourishment.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This is the type of feedback that I was seeking; imagine all the time and bandwidth that could have been saved if someone had said this, at the beginning of the conversation.



Dude, I mean.. you would be able to guess this too. You've talked about this topic in the past, encountered similar reaction and no one's told you they have expertise in the field. You would've saved bandwidth and time by just not asking the question by guessing that there's no one in the forum who can answer your question, or inferred this after the first page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

Natty said:


> Dude, I mean.. you would be able to guess this too. You've talked about this topic in the past, encountered similar reaction and no one's told you they have expertise in the field. You would've saved bandwidth and time by just not asking the question by guessing that there's no one in the forum who can answer your question, or inferred this after the first page.



Yes, that is what I was thinking when I started this thread, but I was hoping that, perhaps, something may have changed, and there would be new insight into this subject.


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Yes, that is what I was thinking when I started this thread, but I was hoping that, perhaps, something may have changed, and there would be new insight into this subject.



The people in the forum changing is as likely as you changing habits. Not very likely. I doubt there's many people who've even got any plastic surgery on this forum, let alone those who work in the medical or surgical profession.

You'd be better served asking in niche subreddits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gin (May 23, 2021)

ddj should become a regular on bodybuilding.com

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Cheeky (May 24, 2021)

This friend wants to be Pinocchio.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2021)

@DemonDragonJ By any chance have you ever felt groggy and tired in the morning, or after work (which should be closer to the evening, or at night)?

Have you ever encountered feelings of depression, or felt low at different times during the day?

You should try spending some time on researching nootropics and adaptogens and see which supplements are right for you when it comes to giving you suitable increase in your motivational and energy levels.

*Androforce* by Prairie Naturals is a pretty good one since it provided me with a considerable amount of focus and energy boost without the crash a couple of hours later upon taking it like coffee and energy drinks do.

Btw keep your cortisol levels down, which is mainly produced from the stress that your body has to endure, if you can.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## dabi (May 25, 2021)

Took me like 6 months


----------

